# I'm new, but I am sure this is an old question.



## StabbinSuckasSince81 (Sep 19, 2004)

First off, hello to all reading this. Now, with all the formalities out of the way, on to business. This may be a stupid question, but should I use synthetic oil in my '04 350Z?? Also, do you have to subscribe to be able to post custom avatars?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Synthetic will be fine after the break-in, as long as it's in the proper range. I'll let others debate whether it's better or worse or worth its weight in salt. Just don't switch till after the break-in period.

And custom avatars are available after a certain period of time / number of posts. If you become a subscriber / contributor, you get the ultra-mega-humongo avatar.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Ditto on what niky said.

What color/options did you get? I just got mine 2 weeks ago and its the sh!t.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

As a general rule of thumb (i dont have a Z) aluminum motors should be boken in gentaly for about 1,000 miles. Personaly I recommend that people break them in for more like 2,500 - 3,000. 

As for the oil and how it relates to that, I'll say what I did for my QR25:
500 miles - first oil change (regular oil)
1500 miles - second oil change (regular oil)
3000 miles - now you can go to synthetic

I always like to play it safe. I blew up a 302 after a $5000 build when it only had 200 miles or so on it. It was built for one purpose (10 second mustang), but even race motors should get a break in of some kind. Thats why I always play it safe, especialy on aluminum motors.

BTW: Ruben, hows that 350 treating you?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you plan to do synthetic, by all means do long drain intervals...that is what it is made for. I have been doing it in my SE-R with Amsoil which is very good (althogh not the best) and very competitively priced.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> BTW: Ruben, hows that 350 treating you?


Just put OEM 18s on it, and Hotchkis front and rear sway bars... it handles incredibly well. Gotta be close or at 1g.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

NickZac said:


> If you plan to do synthetic, by all means do long drain intervals...


I tend to agree, why spend all that money on synthetic if you still plan to change ever 3,000 miles. In my personal 'street' cars I have alwyas used regular oil. 



Ruben said:


> Just put OEM 18s on it, and Hotchkis front and rear sway bars... it handles incredibly well. Gotta be close or at 1g.


Awesome, congrats man. I am really thinking of swapping up too.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The Z is more car than the Spec would ever be. Thats what made me decide. No matter what mods I did to the Spec.... Out of the box, the Z is better.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Ruben said:


> The Z is more car than the Spec would ever be. Thats what made me decide. No matter what mods I did to the Spec.... Out of the box, the Z is better.


I bought my spec in my last year of college, (there was no Z) now I'm wishing I would have held out a little longer. I traded in a 98 maxima that certainly would have lasted that last year of college.


----------



## StabbinSuckasSince81 (Sep 19, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Ditto on what niky said.
> 
> What color/options did you get? I just got mine 2 weeks ago and its the sh!t.


 Black on Black 04 Touring. Sorry it took so long to reply, had to work all day.


----------



## StabbinSuckasSince81 (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Hey Blackout, you into video production? I noticed the color bars.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I personally wouldn't switch to synthetic until 6k. JUST to make sure that motor is broken in. Not to mention, it needs to be taken on a good highway drive. My SR really freed up after I took a 2 hour elevated speed trip  And that was after I already had 3k+ miles on it.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

StabbinSuckasSince81 said:


> Hey Blackout, you into video production? I noticed the color bars.


I dont do any video production, I do have a friend who is into it. I'm pretty big into the home theater setups. I cant remember why I used that as my aviator... maybe just so i could find my posts! Are you an AV guru?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> I dont do any video production, I do have a friend who is into it. I'm pretty big into the home theater setups. I cant remember why I used that as my aviator... maybe just so i could find my posts! Are you an AV guru?


Since you are into serious home sound, we would really get along. I like my movies to be clear and loud and nothing less.


----------



## StabbinSuckasSince81 (Sep 19, 2004)

Not an AV guru, but I work in video production. Just wondering.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

StabbinSuckasSince81 said:


> Not an AV guru, but I work in video production. Just wondering.


Cool, I hear that is reall big in "the goat house" but not as big as it is out in Cali


----------

